# Problem accessing my blog from CycleChat



## Geoff Crowther (23 Nov 2017)

Hi there,
I've noticed that folk are having trouble using the link to my blog on my threads. It seems to be throwing up a security issue. As far as I'm aware there's no problem with my blog. I access it frequently from my computer. I just noticed that another member is having the same problem (a recent post in the LEJOG page) and wondering if the common factor is the Cyclechat site? Could you perhaps look into this. Do let me know if I can be any help.
Cheers
Geoff
PS I also left a similar not on my LEJOG thread this evening, before I found this section on the site.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (23 Nov 2017)

Further note. I reset the link due to this a couple of weeks ago but it's a problem again.
The other guy with a similar issue is Andy Morris I think.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (23 Nov 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> Your Link is HTTPS does your site have a security certificate, I get the warning it doesn't? If you have just added SSL it takes a while to update.
> I'm really sorry Andrew but I don't understand any of that. The site's Blogger, operated by Google.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Geoff Crowther (23 Nov 2017)

I'm really sorry Andrew but I don't understand any of that. The site's Blogger operated by Google.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (23 Nov 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> HTTP is a non secure HTTPS is secure. The warning is telling me your blog is not secure due to a certificate error. I tried http but for some reason it redirect to HTTPS. I have never used it but as its Google I woulkd have thought they wanted it HTTPS and would provide a way to use their SSL
> 
> try just posting this on your Sig https://farnotfast.blogspot.co.uk/


Thanks Andrew. Will do.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (23 Nov 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> HTTP is a non secure HTTPS is secure. The warning is telling me your blog is not secure due to a certificate error. I tried http but for some reason it redirect to HTTPS. I have never used it but as its Google I woulkd have thought they wanted it HTTPS and would provide a way to use their SSL
> 
> try just posting this on your Sig https://farnotfast.blogspot.co.uk/


Yep. It worked.
Bit puzzled though cos I did this a couple of weeks back. I may not have done as you suggested but it did work cos I had lots of responses to my blog post on my Channel to Med tour.
Hey ho, it works now.
Thanks for your help Andrew. I'm no techie, so a bit thick about this stuff.
Cheers


----------



## Geoff Crowther (23 Nov 2017)

Andrew_P said:


> No problem! I think your www was the problem for some strange reason.


You're right. When I redid it a while back I typed www in instead of copying and pasting the link. 
Thanks again.


----------

